# Illustrating a book!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry those last two are upside down. 

I don't know a lot about the Canadian Horse, but they were a very versatile and strong horse, valued in the military and by the farmer on the frontier.





































and the bunnies, again


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

oooooh those are so gorgeous! That's so awesome that you have the opportunity to do the illustrations, it will be wonderful to see your work in print in a book


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd like to redo the running horse, if time permits. his porporation is just wee bit compressed.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great work so far! Congrats on the opportunity


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They are very nice.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go! Looking great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What a talent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

You are indeed very talented, and I feel fortunate to have found you! Your illustrations are going to make this book very special


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

love these, esp. The bunny and the boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been a Garzon fan from the beginning!! Have read two of her adult stories. Your illustrations are beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Cakemom!!! I remember us having a discussion right after 'Blaze of Glory' came out, and now it's a trilogy, with a spinoff on the way  

I thought this book we're working on (with TinyLiny) would be way simpler to write, since it's a kid's book, but the opposite has proven true. That's what I get for agreeing to write a story with my kids, LOL.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Children's literature is THE most difficult do.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

OMG If only I could draw like that!!!!!!!! Those are SO beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*recent work for the book*

more illustrations. it's coming together, and the author has a very satisfying story to tell. here are the two main HUMAN characters:


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish I had someone like you near by to teach me Wonderful work, as always. I particularly love the first one, with the boy on his bike.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the bike one, too. it was the first I did . unfortunately, it's very hard to maintain an exact consistency of style throughout all the illustrations. I see a lot of variation in this, and it bothers me. hopefully, the viewers will not be as harsh of critics and will focus more on the content of the image, rather than the style. 

here are a few more:


----------

